# fishes in trouble!!



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

well these are my brother fishes i posted last time and they have things all over them and i dont think its ich...so what is this and how can i get rid of it? they just seem to stay in the corner


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

what's the ammonia level in the tank?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

to me it looks like ammonia burn, I reccomend you do a 40% water change right now, and a 25% one tommorrow and every day for the next few days - also check your water and add some aquarium salt - 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons








_to desieses_


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i dont know he lives next door to me so i have to run over and see...just water changes and salt is needed? are these fishes sensitive to ammonia cuz a convict is in the tank and has nothin on him


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

can they die from this? just seemed to happen over night


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> can they die from this? just seemed to happen over night


 yes they can die, and it seriously sounds like ammonia burn, by doing water changes you will remove the ammonia, and the salt will help the fish recover


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

thanks im over thier right now and he's changing it...what do u think thier survival rate is? thanks guys


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

jus wondering, are u guys talking regular desolved table salt? or this "aquarium salt"?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

LunaSick said:


> jus wondering, are u guys talking regular desolved table salt? or this "aquarium salt"?


 It doesnt matter.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

we have aquairum salt...but we didnt have enough so i used some non iodized table salt...i read somewhere on pfury that it doesnt matter like gurke said


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

well 7 hours later and they are looking good!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

see the difference?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

looking good

but don't expect that it's all over with, check the ammonia level in a couple days then a couple days after that


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

GOOD PIONT!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

alright ill make sure to do that


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

hmm, just regular table salt helped him? i thought that u have to use special aquarium salt for stuff like that.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i used regular table salt


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

They look great!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

turning your heater to a notch higher might help also.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pleased they are looking better, please post these pics in the before & after thread


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

What is a goo dbrand of salt i can use for my fish?


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

those albino oscars????? nice fish !!!!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> What is a goo dbrand of salt i can use for my fish?


 any kind they sell in your LFS


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

thanks everyone..no they are not oscars...actually i dont even know what it is...the were sold to me as flowerhorns but the could be or are red devil or midas


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

look like RD's to me


----------

